# Lost my P60, Can I get a new one?



## niamhiepie

I am applying for a mortgage and I cannot find my P60 for 2008, where can I get a copy of a new one?????????


----------



## NorfBank

Banks will accept a copy of your p21 balancing statement, this can be obtained from Revenue.


----------



## Holtend82

Some banks will also require the P60 though because they can see how many weeks you worked in the previous tax year. Your employer at December 2008 is legally obliged to give you another copy of your P60, you can obtain your P21 from www.revenue.ie or ring 1890222425 and quote your PPSN number.


----------



## Graham_07

Holtend82 said:


> Your employer at December 2008 is legally obliged to give you another copy of your P60


 
I am not aware that there is any legislation which obliges an employer to give copy P60's once they have given out the originals ( if there is you might post a link ) . However most reasonable employers will give a copy on request.


----------



## Holtend82

Graham_07 said:


> I am not aware that there is any legislation which obliges an employer to give copy P60's once they have given out the originals ( if there is you might post a link ) . However most reasonable employers will give a copy on request.


 
I may have been mistaken, i cant find any legislation to support what i said. Im sure i have heard it before though. I found a like which deals with a simular topic

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=7201


----------



## GoldWings

a twist on the OP
My colleagues all got their P60s and I didn't.
I rang payroll and was in touch with a very snappy and curt manager who informed me that all P60s were sent out 2 weeks ago and that I must have the wrong address on their system (which of course I do not). 
So it seems that my P60 has been misplaced. 
I have asked for a copy.
Should I demand the original? the payroll manager said that they cannot reissue an original for me, and seem to be making out that it's my fault that I never got the original in the post..... 
anyone any advice what to do?


----------



## papervalue

howmuchunder said:


> a twist on the OP
> My colleagues all got their P60s and I didn't.
> I rang payroll and was in touch with a very snappy and curt manager who informed me that all P60s were sent out 2 weeks ago and that I must have the wrong address on their system (which of course I do not).
> So it seems that my P60 has been misplaced.
> I have asked for a copy.
> Should I demand the original? the payroll manager said that they cannot reissue an original for me, and seem to be making out that it's my fault that I never got the original in the post.....
> anyone any advice what to do?


 
Bascially you never received it. Get them to redo and give it to you by hand just in case problem with post.

ask for a copy of income levy cert at same time.

you will need p60 and income levy cert if going for a 2009 balancing statement/assesment

I think now it is just bascially a print off on some systems.

not a big deal for them to give new orginal or copy


----------



## Graham_07

A few keystrokes will issue a copy P60 and I/Levy Certificate. Bear in mind that it is not necessary that the P60 be issued on official "red pre-print" Revenue stationery. A straight print from a black and white laser or inkjet is quite acceptable. If anyone in payroll says this cannot be done then they are way too much in charge of their own little kingdom.


----------



## Towger

Tampa, we are not a mainland website!


----------



## Graham_07

Towger said:


> Tampa, we are not a mainland website!



When did the UK become mainland ?  Ain't it an itty bitty island just like us?  I always think of mainland as France etc...


----------



## Towger

So do I, but I did not want to cause confusion...

Anyway, does anyone have the no duplicates rule in writing? I have heard it over the years, but I would not be surprised if it got dropped somewhere along the line. After all, you can now roll your own P60 complements of ROS.


----------



## Graham_07

Towger said:


> So do I, but I did not want to cause confusion...
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have the no duplicates rule in writing? I have heard it over the years, but I would not be surprised if it got dropped somewhere along the line. After all, you can now roll your own P60 complements of ROS.




This may at this point be relegated to an "urban myth" and may have been technically correct historically but the Revenue's complete employers guide to PAYE devotes a full page to p60's and makes no reference to any law preventing duplicates from being issued. I know that many times I've told employers to stress that employees keep them safely as duplicates can't be issued but that was just because I was fed up of doing repeats for people who every year lost the original then lost the copy etc.etc.


----------

